# IRI Stripers



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

For those brave enough to battle the crowds IRI is on fire this week !!!!

Elbow to elbow on the rocks and enough boats to walk across the inlet without getting wet.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Cducer - Wish I could! I'll be doing some freshwater fly fishing this weekend...

Sandcrab

PS - I only fish IRI at night...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

im heading there this saturday... unless i can walk on water like Jesus hopefully i can get a spot.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

heading that way next wednesday. with my luck they will be in NJ


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Im making a run down Wednesday as well not sure if ill even try iri, had gooood luck on the surf two weeks ago


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

There ain't no stripahs at IRI!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There are some huge pods of fish working their way north. I'm still hearing reports of fish at AI, IRI, and others.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Went to fishing at IRI yesterday from 4-9 pm. Lost big one and landed one good rock, 41" and around 24 lb. First time seeing too many peoples crying for a big rock. 50% people lucky and the rest skunk. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/decent...key=Gv1sRgCNKtwfeFx7_r7wE#5608497491326747090


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The bite started 2 weeks ago and now its just CRAZY PACKED down there .
I finally made it down on the 17th and landed 16 Stripers .. first 3 were 25" 26" and 27" then I moved and caught 13 more Stripers from 30 to 46 inches with 3 over 40" I finally beat my PB 46" and 42 POUNDS 

Head down if ya can handle this ..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's worse than fishing from a crowded headboat. I can handle the crowd but not the tangled lines. Congrats on the PB 46"er.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

A boater got pissed last night and floored his boat 10 feet from the rock cutting off everyones lines that were in the water .. Its Chaos for sure !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> A boater got pissed last night and floored his boat 10 feet from the rock cutting off everyones lines that were in the water .. Its Chaos for sure !


If you see something like this happen try to get the number on the boat and report it to the marine police. This type of behavior is not to be tolerated and the boat owner will be fined.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Thats crazy, but I have a question, why is IRI seem more productive than the OC inlet?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think it has more to do with the cooler water temp in their migration north.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Now y'all got me thinking about one more suicide run. Weather and wind look a little crappy but...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

IrI, what a circus, give me a nice piece of sand any day


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Where did all these fish at IRI come from? Did they just spawn out at Indian River Bay and Rohoboth Bay and are heading out off the bays into the ocean? If so then the bays around OC such as Assawoman, Isle of Wight and Sinepuxent must not be good spawning grounds for stripers as compared to Indian and Rohoboth bays. Maybe due to higher salinity at these OC back waters?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

greasemonkey54 said:


> Thats crazy, but I have a question, why is IRI seem more productive than the OC inlet?


I think its the depth mostly .. IRI is 120 feet deep in spots and much bigger overall the OC .
Strong winds from the SW can also contribute to this situation .. As the fish migrate off the coast the wind "pushes" the bait into the inlet and the fish follow .
There has never been a "run" of this magnitude at IRI .
Also dont think that they are there "all" the time because they are feeding on a schedule that has been routine for 2 weeks now .
There are guys catching 20 to 30 Stripers a day/night that are 20 to 30+ Pounds .
There was so many people fishing there on 5-18 that the bite died for 85% of those fishing where as before everyone caught on anything thrown .. Boats will stop a bite quick too . The window of opportunity has been lasting 2 to 3 hours twice a day .
Once the word got out it got crazy full of anglers .. They were parked outside of the inlet because the parking lots were full to capacity .. I'd estimate 2500 to 3000 people .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

catman said:


> If you see something like this happen try to get the number on the boat and report it to the marine police. This type of behavior is not to be tolerated and the boat owner will be fined.


The Coast Guard station is right there and they are hip to whats going on . They are checking everyone on boats and land 
I leave my cell in the truck .. If there wasnt cell phones the Inlet wouldnt look like this but you are 100% correct .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I guess you could call that *BURNING A SPOT*.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Not hardly,If you never heard of Indian River Inlet and its offerings you havnt read your rulebook that comes with your license.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I will be there around 7 tomorrow to see the show



9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

mantriumph said:


> Not hardly,If you never heard of Indian River Inlet and its offerings you havnt read your rulebook that comes with your license.


Where is this relevant to any of the replies? BTW when you purchase a license on line you don't get a rule book. Also I've been fishing IRI since 1962 when there was just a wooden bridge so I think I know a thing or two about fishing there. Be cool.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

catman said:


> I guess you could call that *BURNING A SPOT*.



WBOC had a segment at 7pm saying a 40 Pound Rockfish Blitz at IRI by boat or the N Jetty .. Man word sure does get out , Just so so glad I was able to capitalize on this before it got Chaotic


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.wboc.com/global/video/fl...g=Search Results&activePane=info&rnd=16960957


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Never seen a blitz there like this one. Have seen one on assateague island many years back but still not close to this. With the weather changing the blitz will move on. Next site might be the Delaware Bay.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

greasemonkey54 said:


> Thats crazy, but I have a question, why is IRI seem more productive than the OC inlet?


I have to agree with Tom.... There is deeper water there to hold fish during the daylight hours for them to rest on their migration north. Mostly all the big bass have recently exited the Chesapeake Bay on their spawning run and are working north to Cape Cod. Most of the time these fish will migrate offshore but the recent weather and wind directions have probably pushed a large school of bait fish inshore and the bass just followed.

Last reports I have heard is that the fishing has dropped off dramatically to normal and the crowds and boats as well.


----------

